# Customer was afraid to let me scan her drivers license.



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

I picked up a six pack from 7-11. Instructions from customer said leave at door. I called to say I needed to scan her license because of the alcohol.

she left her license outside the door in a zip lock bag with a pair of gloves. I wear gloves and I rub sanitizer on them after every pick up, so I didnt feel like changing gloves. She started freaking out and said “please tell me you didn’t touch my license I left gloves for you!!

Have any customers freaked out on you over Coronavirus fear


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Not while driving Uber X..............I don't deliver food though.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

Your first mistake was picking up alcohol from anywhere. That is Solid 5’s Rule #4, “no alcohol deliveries whatsoever due to the unknown factor of the persons age”, too many years working in a restaurant seeing fake IDs.


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

Solid 5 said:


> Your first mistake was picking up alcohol from anywhere. That is Solid 5's Rule #4, "no alcohol deliveries whatsoever due to the unknown factor of the persons age", too many years working in a restaurant seeing fake IDs.


I appreciate your input but it doesn't really answer my question.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

ColonyMark said:


> I appreciate your input but it doesn't really answer my question.


OK then, to answer your question, no, no one has freaked out.

Still doesn't change the fact that you've never should've taken an alcohol delivery.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Solid 5 said:


> OK then, to answer your question, no, no one has freaked out.
> 
> Still doesn't change the fact that you've never should've taken an alcohol delivery.


Oh god.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

Boca Ratman said:


> Oh god.


Enlighten me son on your comment?


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

Solid 5 said:


> OK then, to answer your question, no, no one has freaked out.
> 
> Still doesn't change the fact that you've never should've taken an alcohol delivery.


Okay daaaaad!


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

ColonyMark said:


> Okay daaaaad!


Just attempting to educate the masses by mistakes I've made in the past. No skin off my nose if you choose to mock advice.

Years ago I worked in a well known chain restaurant. A sting was set up without us knowing. A server served an underage woman who gave him a fake ID. He was taken away in cuffs and the liquor authority walked behind the bar, took down the liquor license, then took every drink off everyone's table. License was gone for 90 days. Server arrested for serving a minor.

You do you taking those beer runs making $4. I enjoy being on this side of the jail bars.


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

Solid 5 said:


> Just attempting to educate the masses by mistakes I've made in the past. No skin off my nose if you choose to mock advice.
> 
> Years ago I worked in a well known chain restaurant. A sting was set up without us knowing. A server served an underage woman who gave him a fake ID. He was taken away in cuffs and the liquor authority walked behind the bar, took down the liquor license, then took every drink off everyone's table. License was gone for 90 days. Server arrested for serving a minor.
> 
> You do you taking those beer runs making $4. I enjoy being on this side of the jail bars.


Cool Story, bro.

Unless the server was negligent in his actions regarding ID, this is not really normal. Every State realizes that fake IDs can be impossible to detect. So he either didn't ask, didn't verify or something else that got the place shut down.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

NOXDriver said:


> Cool Story, bro.
> 
> Unless the server was negligent in her actions regarding ID, this is not really normal.


I don't remember you being invited to the party son.

However the situation is quite normal. My guess is like most, you have never worked in a restaurant setting. Go troll someone else.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Ha, a family reunion is taking place!


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Ha, a family reunion is taking place!


Fredo isn't part of my family.


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

Solid 5 said:


> Just attempting to educate the masses by mistakes I've made in the past. No skin off my nose if you choose to mock advice.
> 
> Years ago I worked in a well known chain restaurant. A sting was set up without us knowing. A server served an underage woman who gave him a fake ID. He was taken away in cuffs and the liquor authority walked behind the bar, took down the liquor license, then took every drink off everyone's table. License was gone for 90 days. Server arrested for serving a minor.
> 
> You do you taking those beer runs making $4. I enjoy being on this side of the jail bars.


I don't just look at the license. I scan it through the doordash app. If the license doesn't match what is on file for the customer it will be rejected and I wouldn't be able to close the order and get paid. It's totally different than a bartender just looking at a license.


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

Solid 5 said:


> I don't remember you being invited to the party son.
> 
> However the situation is quite normal. My guess is like most, you have never worked in a restaurant setting. Go troll someone else.


I can't give away the name of the BrewPub I part time at because I don't want to dox myself. I have also worked the door when I was a roadie for a local band (although this was many years ago, I can't give the name up.. but the drummer's nickname was Squeek). Yes, it was completely idiotic for the bar to expect me to spot fake IDs, but some are just really bad. And the best way to trip up a nervous kid is simply ask them their name and age. You'd be surprised how many don't remember the name/age/adress on the fake ID they just handed me.

I also was a corrections officer and did all sorts of fun stuff life work with K9s, search visitors, go on spa days (to the courthouse/hospital) with inmates.

So again COOL STORY, BRO. No one is getting shut down for selling to underage unless they really didn't do their part. We have an DL scanner at the bar and every ID is scanned, without question. Then we verbally ask their age. Since we know where all the camera are, we stand so the camera can record the license check. Can't do audio though.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

NOXDriver said:


> I can't give away the name of the BrewPub I part time at because I don't want to dox myself. I have also worked the door when I was a roadie for a local band (although this was many years ago, I can't give the name up.. but the drummer's nickname was Squeek). Yes, it was completely idiotic for the bar to expect me to spot fake IDs, but some are just really bad. And the best way to trip up a nervous kid is simply ask them their name and age. You'd be surprised how many don't remember the name/age/adress on the fake ID they just handed me.
> 
> I also was a corrections officer and did all sorts of fun stuff life work with K9s, search visitors, go on spa days (to the courthouse/hospital) with inmates.
> 
> So again COOL STORY, BRO. No one is getting shut down for selling to underage unless they really didn't do their part. We have an DL scanner at the bar and every ID is scanned, without question. Then we verbally ask their age. Since we know where all the camera are, we stand so the camera can record the license check. Can't do audio though.


You sound like the guy on the TD Ameritrade commercial who used to be a "beverage distribution manager" when it reality he was a go-fer getting coffee. Son IDGAF about your name dropping. And as far as YOUR recap about your part time job.....

COOL STORY BRO!!!!!!!!!!!!



ColonyMark said:


> I don't just look at the license. I scan it through the doordash app. If the license doesn't match what is on file for the customer it will be rejected and I wouldn't be able to close the order and get paid. It's totally different than a bartender just looking at a license.


This isn't 1996 where you can chalk IDs. Much more intense ways of doctoring a license. But as I said, knock yourself out with those $4 beer runs. Did you get a slurpie from Rohit when you were passing the aisle with the Cheez Wiz and pretzels?


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Solid 5 said:


> COOL STORY BRO


Your brother too!


----------



## ValleyCockroach43892 (Apr 22, 2019)

Solid 5 said:


> Your first mistake was picking up alcohol from anywhere. That is Solid 5's Rule #4, "no alcohol deliveries whatsoever due to the unknown factor of the persons age", too many years working in a restaurant seeing fake IDs.


No his first mistake was accepting a 7 eleven order.



Solid 5 said:


> . License was gone for 90 days. Server arrested for serving a minor.


They must have had multiple infractions to lose it for 90 days.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Solid 5 said:


> Your first mistake was picking up alcohol from anywhere. That is Solid 5's Rule #4, "no alcohol deliveries whatsoever due to the unknown factor of the persons age", too many years working in a restaurant seeing fake IDs.


ok so all the instakart orders i do i will have to cancel them because you said so.
Again your just full of great advice


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

ValleyCockroach43892 said:


> No his first mistake was accepting a 7 eleven order.
> 
> 
> They must have had multiple infractions to lose it for 90 days.


Nope first time. I'm talking about New York State (NOT near NY City) and further a county in the state that is #2 in the state (at the time) for arrests for illegal sales of alcohol or drugs.



kingcorey321 said:


> ok so all the instakart orders i do i will have to cancel them because you said so.
> Again your just full of great advice


Son, if you don't like my advice, once again there is an "Ignore" feature here. But since you as a troll love the attention, it probably won't be utilized.


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

Solid 5 said:


> OK then, to answer your question, no, no one has freaked out.
> 
> Still doesn't change the fact that you've never should've taken an alcohol delivery.


Just because we do things differently doesn't mean that you are right and I'm wrong.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

ColonyMark said:


> Just because we do things differently doesn't mean that you are right and I'm wrong.


That's a good point. And if I am wrong about something I have no issue admitting it. However I stand by my opinion.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Solid 5 said:


> That's a good point. And if I am wrong about something I have no issue admitting it. However I stand by my opinion.


Please just stop giving advice that bashes others .
If you want to use your experience in helping somebody great . My opinion your only here to bash .


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

ColonyMark said:


> I picked up a six pack from 7-11. Instructions from customer said leave at door. I called to say I needed to scan her license because of the alcohol.
> 
> she left her license outside the door in a zip lock bag with a pair of gloves. I wear gloves and I rub sanitizer on them after every pick up, so I didnt feel like changing gloves. She started freaking out and said "please tell me you didn't touch my license I left gloves for you!!
> 
> Have any customers freaked out on you over Coronavirus fear


Why do you wear gloves? Coronavirus enters the body via mucous membranes (eyes, nose, mouth), not through your skin.

What you're doing is like wearing a condom on your thumb to protect against Aids when having sex.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

kingcorey321 said:


> Please just stop giving advice that bashes others .
> If you want to use your experience in helping somebody great . My opinion your only here to bash .


I find it amusing that you are singling me out for making comments against the delivery, yet there are other members here that have done the same yet you have chosen to ignore them. I'm so glad that you find me so irresistible 

Again I tell you son, "Ignore" button works wonders.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Solid 5 said:


> I find it amusing that you are singling me out for making comments against the delivery, yet there are other members here that have done the same yet you have chosen to ignore them. I'm so glad that you find me so irresistible
> 
> Again I tell you son, "Ignore" button works wonders.


cutting your own brake lines works wonders for others at well


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

kingcorey321 said:


> cutting your own brake lines works wonders for others at well


lmao @ you continuing the conversation son. True troll right there.


----------



## sd1303 (Nov 11, 2015)

ColonyMark said:


> I picked up a six pack from 7-11. Instructions from customer said leave at door. I called to say I needed to scan her license because of the alcohol.
> 
> she left her license outside the door in a zip lock bag with a pair of gloves. I wear gloves and I rub sanitizer on them after every pick up, so I didnt feel like changing gloves. She started freaking out and said "please tell me you didn't touch my license I left gloves for you!!
> 
> Have any customers freaked out on you over Coronavirus fear


Only situation I had was an UberX pax that texted me to ask if my "car was corona-free." I naturally assumed that she was referring to the beer, and replied "Yes."


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

Solid 5 said:


> You sound like the guy on the TD Ameritrade commercial who used to be a "beverage distribution manager" when it reality he was a go-fer getting coffee. Son IDGAF about your name dropping. And as far as YOUR recap about your part time job.....
> 
> COOL STORY BRO!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


I don't mind, because YOU DON'T MATTER. And you're wrong. That's just the icing on the cake. No one is getting shut down in the manner posted unless the server did do jack-nuttin to verify the age.

Now go tell your mommy that you want to play x-box and leave the adults alone.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

NOXDriver said:


> I don't mind, because YOU DON'T MATTER. And you're wrong. That's just the icing on the cake. No one is getting shut down in the manner posted unless the server did do jack-nuttin to verify the age.
> 
> Now go tell your mommy that you want to play x-box and leave the adults alone.


I don't have a mom, we share yours

That reminds me, I left my socks under her bed, could you make sure she washes them for me.

And again I have to say, trolls like you love the attention, the "Ignore" button is a great feature here.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Boca Ratman said:


> Oh god.


Yes, my child?


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

ColonyMark said:


> I picked up a six pack from 7-11. Instructions from customer said leave at door. I called to say I needed to scan her license because of the alcohol.
> 
> she left her license outside the door in a zip lock bag with a pair of gloves. I wear gloves and I rub sanitizer on them after every pick up, so I didnt feel like changing gloves. She started freaking out and said "please tell me you didn't touch my license I left gloves for you!!
> 
> Have any customers freaked out on you over Coronavirus fear


Yeah, actually doesn't surprise me. The very first delivery I ever did to somebody was an older lady, she took me in the app but she also tipped me five dollars cash, the cash was dipped in sanitizer and also put in a plastic bag. They are ****ing terrified


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

ColonyMark said:


> I picked up a six pack from 7-11. Instructions from customer said leave at door. I called to say I needed to scan her license because of the alcohol.
> 
> she left her license outside the door in a zip lock bag with a pair of gloves. I wear gloves and I rub sanitizer on them after every pick up, so I didnt feel like changing gloves. She started freaking out and said "please tell me you didn't touch my license I left gloves for you!!
> 
> Have any customers freaked out on you over Coronavirus fear


If she's that worried why is she ordering beer? I haven't eaten anything out since this all started and I wash and sanitize anything incoming from the grocery store as much as possible.

Beer is not a necessity...



Solid 5 said:


> Just attempting to educate the masses by mistakes I've made in the past. No skin off my nose if you choose to mock advice.
> 
> Years ago I worked in a well known chain restaurant. A sting was set up without us knowing. A server served an underage woman who gave him a fake ID. He was taken away in cuffs and the liquor authority walked behind the bar, took down the liquor license, then took every drink off everyone's table. License was gone for 90 days. Server arrested for serving a minor.
> 
> You do you taking those beer runs making $4. I enjoy being on this side of the jail bars.


A doordash driver dropping off booze who scans the ID barcode and gets the customer's signature is pretty unlikely to get in trouble over anything right now. I think there are bigger fish to fry.

It's going to a house, so as long as ONE person there is 21 and accepts it that's your part over. No one is following you around trying to do a sting, and if they did you'd probably notice anyway.

Every booze delivery i've taken has tipped at least $15. I don't take shitty runs (this is DD). I let them touch the phone to sign, but that's it. And i'm drowning in sanitizer which i use after i touch pretty much anything. My phone is cleaner than it's ever been.

I'd love to not drive, but i have bills and i'd rather take one $25 trip with booze than a bunch of food deliveries. My impression is that some restaurants are really tryign to distance, but some are clueless, and other customers are clueless. That's where the danger lies for the most part.

Nothing is going in the cab area with me btw.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> If she's that worried why is she ordering beer? I haven't eaten anything out since this all started and I wash and sanitize anything incoming from the grocery store as much as possible.
> 
> Beer is not a necessity...
> 
> ...


Very good points made. However I still stand behind my two opinions, first why would someone take a ping for 7-Eleven to deliver beer, and secondly I personally wouldn't want to risk any sort of alcohol service at any time.


----------



## Jenga (Dec 10, 2018)

Seems to me it's illegal in just about every state to deliver alchohol to ANYONE regardless of age, unless A) you are not a minor yourself, and B) YOU personally or the company you work for have a license to sell or distribute alchohol. So this means you are likely violating your state law by delivering to anyone regardless of age or "proof" of age. Secondly, you have a huge liability in any case where a minor might commit a crime or have an accident deemed to be a result of YOUR illegal action. @Solid 5 is correct. You should steer clear of this for your own good. (But then, you probably also allow children to ride with no child safety restraint, right?) Thirdly, I would check the UEats policy on this, as I'm sure it's forbidden.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Apparently this is a feature on uber.

https://help.uber.com/ubereats/arti...l?nodeId=b570bacb-536e-450c-a809-712c06439567
*How can I order alcohol?*
1. Download the Uber Eats app and enter your delivery address to check availability
2. Browse and order alcoholic beverages available from select restaurants and stores in your city
3. Place your order and follow along as your meal and beverages are prepared and delivered

You must be 21 or older and have a valid government-issued photo ID verifying your name and age, and not be intoxicated, to receive alcohol.

Upon delivery, please be ready to show a valid government-issued photo ID, such as:

- US drivers license
- Passport (US or international)
- US state ID
- US military ID

IDs such as library cards, school IDs, debit cards, or identification without a photo are not acceptable. You can find more details on acceptable forms of identification in accordance with Florida law here.

If the alcohol cannot be delivered, your delivery partner will return the alcohol to the restaurant or store on your behalf. Your Uber Eats delivery partner cannot complete the delivery if the account owner:

- Is not present
- Does not have a valid, government-issued photo ID
- Is under 21
- Appears intoxicated

You are responsible for observing local laws around where you can consume or possess alcohol.
ACCEPTABLE ID IN FLORIDA


----------



## ChinatownJake (Jan 3, 2016)

ColonyMark said:


> I picked up a six pack from 7-11. Instructions from customer said leave at door. I called to say I needed to scan her license because of the alcohol.
> 
> she left her license outside the door in a zip lock bag with a pair of gloves. I wear gloves and I rub sanitizer on them after every pick up, so I didnt feel like changing gloves. She started freaking out and said "please tell me you didn't touch my license I left gloves for you!!
> 
> Have any customers freaked out on you over Coronavirus fear


Wow, that is hardcore for her to want you to wear a separate, provided pair of gloves. I have done a bunch of Covid era alcohol deliveries, using heavy gloves and making sure to always gingerly handle license. No one has freaked out on me yet. In fact, I have been surprised how casual people have been about handing over their license to me.


----------

